# EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=9/23/09



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I feel like the most horrible rat owner in the world right now. When I got all my rats, I had plenty of money, a secure job, and my own place to live. Unfortunatley a lot has changed in the last year. I lost my job, had to move home with parents, an I can't find another job. My mother is NOT a rat lover. I have tried everything in my power to provide for my rats. I've sold some of my stuff for them to have food-but I'm running out of ideas fast. My mom refuses to help me out and buy them food anymore. I've been giving them what I can of my food and sneaking stuff when my mom isn't home. She agreed that if I can rehome 4 (of 8) of my rats, she would continue to help me out. But I can't find homes- I've asked around. My mom has threatened to either throw them outside or give them rat poison..she's horrible. I'm just bawling - I don't know what to do. She won't even pay to have them euthanized..she just said get rid of them, and fast. There are no shelters within a reasonable amount of distance that I can find. I've called all the agencies in my area-with no help. I just don't know what to do. I want them to go to a good home, but I just can't find anyone to take them. I signed up for goosemoose today and listed them there, and they are all listed here. I just don't know what to do..I hope I don't get hate posts for this..and I don't want to list them on craigslist..does ANYONE have any suggestions? PLease?


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

If my mom had that kind of attitude towards living creatures that I loved I would literally never talk to her again. I know that doesn't help at all but that just disgusts me.. threatening to poison your child's pet. What a great mom..

Where do you live? How many rats do you have? What's wrong with craigslist? I know there are people with bad intentions on cl but you can ask questions and do things to avoid them falling into the wrong hands.

Is feeding them the only issue? Could you get by on giving them your table scraps at least until you get a job?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

Ive been giving them bits of my food when I can..and I take food when my mom isnt home to give to them..but if she catches on she will be PISSED. 

My mother is NOT a nice person..she never has been. There are other animals in this house that suffer too (not just my own). She's the same with me as she is with them. We are going to be moving soon (within a month or so) so I doubt I could even find a job in that amount of time. 

I live in Ohio, I've had a lot of bad experiences with craigslist in the past- I will try as my last resort if I must, but I'd rather not.

-sigh- its just frustrating and incredibly sad. I feel so horrible right now


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: please help!*

Have you put up adoption posts on here and Goosemoose?
People WILL do rat trains to get rats to adopters or rescues...it really happens.,


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

I have posted on here, goosemoose as well as Brux n Boggle..I would worship someone if they could help me out to get these kids somewhere safe. I'm just afraid its gonne be too late..I'm on a limited time here to get something worked out..and I just don't know what to do..


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

If you could find some way to get them to Virginia or at least West Virginia I would foster them..

You said there are other animals suffering in the house.. why on earth does your mother have animals if she very obviously doens't like them? Are you the same person with the mom who euthanized her cats because she didn't feel like keeping them any more? Some people just disgust me..


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

yep, that would be me...and she just recently took in 2 more chihuahuas(we already have 1)..I've been taking care of them as well as my 8 rats and 2 ferrets...

My mom is an idiot..to put it bluntly...she doesnt care about anyone but herself. I too am on a supervised *diet*..I get 2 meals a day..nice huh? I was never allowed or able to get a license--she ruined my credit..and I pretty much feel trapped here....although that is another story...right now Im just worried about my furry kids... I *might* be able to get them to the west virginia boarder...my mom gambles down there sometimes...I dunno if that is too far for you though.

I could give you their cage and stuff.--I'm not sure if you would want to take my boy..he is really aggressive..he needs neutered desperatley..as long as you don't stick your fingers in his cage, he is fine usually..but he can definatley be temprimental..but even if you could just take the girls, that would be awesome...


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

You really should do everything you can to get out of that situation. Your mom doesn't sound like she's all there.. there's some serious issues going on there. If she's doing things like ruining your credit and preventing you from doing normal things in life like getting a liscense.. that's not good at all. Obviously it's none of my business but if I were you I'd be looking to other relatives for help, like trying to move in with a grandparent, aunt/uncle ect. The situation you're in just sounds really bad and unhealthy and that kind of stuff can lead to serious issues later in life. 

On the bright side.. I might be able to help you at least with your rattie situation if it really comes down to it. If you're mom is to the point where she's actually going to kill your pets I will do my best to try and help.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

my mom needs to be on medication and see a psychiatrist...she stopped doing both a few years ago. She has a lot of mental problems. The rest of our family doesn't speak to us (they havent for years) when my grandma (my mom's mom) passed away a few years ago, my mom really lost it--it was shortly after that-she stopped taking her meds. 

She has kinda screwed me over in more ways then I can count. I've tried finding a place to stay with friends but they all either live at home or have no room, or they won't let me cause I currently don't have a job. Because my credit is so screwed, I can't get anyone to cosign for anything for me..and I can't get it by myself (that includes a car or apartment). I have no student loans left (she *borrowed* over 20,000 bucks from me over the past few years..and she says she doesnt owe it back because she raised me and spent a lot more then that on me when I was growing up) the best part of this story is..I'm adopted..she had a choice of whether she wanted me or not...

its just a messed up situation...like I said, I just wanna make sure I can get my children into a good home and then try and get my situation straigtened around somehow..


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

I feel so terrible for you.. it's great that you're worried about your pets but you really need to do something about you and your situation. This just isn't right.. how are you ever going to get off on your own? Your mom is sabotaging your life. Leaving you with that kind of debt, not letting you get a liscense.. I'm starting to think she just wants to trap you so that you never have the ability to leave her. If you are under 18 I really think you should seek help while she's still legally responsible for you. This has to be illegal.. like parental abuse or neglect or something.. that's just terrible.

Edit: nvm just saw on your profile you're 24. Do you still owe that 20k? Did you finish college?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

haha Im 24 almost 25..so I suppose its not neglect..abuse maybe..I was on my own for a while.. I had my own apartment..but my job got cut and I couldnt afford my apartment and I had to move home.....and that's exactly what she's doing to me...controlling me and keeping me here..I've been trying to figure out since May- another way out..and I'm at a loss, I can't get a credit card cause of my credit, I can't get an apartment or car without a cosigner. I live in the middle of nowhere-so I can't walk anywhere to get a job and save money, all of my friends live an hour away *where I used to live*..and have too many issues with their own lives to help me out. 

When I lived on my own, my boyfriend helped me out a lot--but he left me a few months ago and won't help..if I had a car, I would just load my animals and just get the **** out of here, but I don't really have anywhere to go..and no car...I'm not trying to play "poor pitiful me".. I'm really not..I just don't know how to do this on my own anymore..


Ieven thought about sueing her..but I can't really prove anything..at least not the way the court would need proof..and I don't have money for a lawyer or any way to go and see one. And if I did find some way to do it, she would throw me out and I would still have nowhere to go...=sigh- sorry guys..this wasnt meant to be a rant or rave about my personal life...


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

Don't feel bad about ranting, besides I'm the one asking a million questions 

You're in a bad situation it's only natural to want to talk to someone about it. I don't mind listening.. I think it's kind of fascinating in a messed up kind of way. I just can't understand how someone can be so cruel to their child. So are you still stuck with a lot of debt? I'm curious how she managed to get 20k out of you.. she just took all your college loans?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

Ive borrowed over 50 grand in students loans..I lent about 20 grand of it to her (over the coarse of about 4 or 5 years)..I mean shes my mom ya know..she said she needed it for different things..so I trusted her *stupid huh?*..yes I still have all of this debt..as well as most of the bills in our house are in my name too..several of which just have minimum balances paid on them..and a lot is owed in back amounts. 

I've tried talking to her about going to a credit councilor..she refuses to go. She wastes money on stupid things that we don't need.

My friends have tried helping me to scheme a way out of here..but they always end up as dead ends, at least so far..so I'm open for suggestions if anyone has them.

My mom will be getting home soon, should I tell her I have a possible foster home for my rats, or would you like some time to think it over and decide if this is something you can potentially take on? Or should I mention it to her and see if she would even be willing ot make a drive to WV? Let me know please.


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: please help!*

I'm about to get off work I'm not sure if I will be back on today but if not then i'll be on tomorrow.. I would tell her whatever you think will keep the rat poison away from the rats lol. I think I can probably help you out one way or another. I have 5 of my own to deal with but there are plenty of good rat rescues in my area so at the very least I could take them to one of those, but if it came down to it I'm capable of caring for them indefinitely. I will have to give it some thought and get back to you, but hopefuly we can work something out. We'll talk more later.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!*

well...I talked to my mom..no luck there. She refuses to *waste gas* to take them somewhere to get rid of them..I cant win with her...she wants them out of here and isn't willing to help me do it..I just don't know what to do. If ANYONE can help me get a rat train going, I would be grateful...even if its just to get these guys to a rescue or a foster home..it would mean more to me then you know..2 of my girls are sick right now..my mom refuses to take them to a vet..I'm not sure how long they are going to make it..they are shaking violently trying to breathe and are cold to the touch. Im sneaking them as much food as I can, btu Im not sure how long they'll pull through. PLEASE PLEASE if anyone can help, even just a little, please get in contact with me..if anyone needs information PM me or send me an instant message..my info is in my profile..THANKS


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!*

I want to help. I live in Reynoldsburg Ohio, what city do you live in? If its not excessively far away I would definitely be willing to drive tomorrow to atleast pick up your 3 girlies, You said you have a small temporary cage? I admit i dont have a ton of room right now, but i can make it work for a week or so. I definitely cannot keep these girlies, ive got a litter of 11 currently, but im hoping someone else will help asap? Anyone? I know of a resuce i think like an hour away from here. Im just trying to relieve the emergency situation. Id be willing to take your two sickest girls to the vet asap aswell, I dont exactly have the funds, but i will make it work. i cant stand to let your babies die like that. It will probably be expensive but maybe someone can help me out?? I really cant keep them very long though, it has to be very temporary, but i can take care of them. Let me know asap where your located!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!*

I believe she is near Lisbon/Salem.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!*

this might sound lame...but I could use all the vibes and energy ya'll can send my way..my girls (and myself) would be appreciated. Hopefully things will be a little better tomorrow..I'll keep you all updated..


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!*

Ok so good news...SpinningLoafers has agreed to take my 3 girls, but if for some reason she can't or can't keep them, a rescue in Michigan agreed to come and get them from either me or her. And The girl who runs the rescue is also going to take my aggressive boy Gus and get him neutered...which he desperatley needs. So I am extremely happy and relieved that this situation is worknig out. Hopefully my 2 really sick girlies will make it through. The lady from Michigan will nto be able to make it til the end of the week. but hopefully things will be smooth sailing between now and then...THANKS SO MUCH guys for pulling together and helping me out..I will keep you all updated with progress... 

Edit to change:

Spinningloafers won't be taking the girls, we decided it would be pointless since the girl from Tipsy Tails (rescue) will be coming in just 3 days anyway. Thanks for the offer though SpinningLoafers! I'm hoping to hear back tomorrow from Tipsy Tails for a more finalized plan of action, I'm just glad things are falling into place and will hopefully work out well..just keeping you updated.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

I'm really glad you were able to figure something out!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

me too...although someone told me that I was a selfish rat owner because I want to split up my group of girls and keep 2 of them...Im so undecided about that..one of those girls is EXTREMELY special to me and it would kill me to see her go..and I would obviously keep her a friend...but someone told me I shouldn't break up the group..so Im undecided and thouroughly heartbroken on what to do...-sigh-


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*



littlematchstick said:


> me too...although someone told me that I was a selfish rat owner because I want to split up my group of girls and keep 2 of them...Im so undecided about that..one of those girls is EXTREMELY special to me and it would kill me to see her go..and I would obviously keep her a friend...but someone told me I shouldn't break up the group..so Im undecided and thouroughly heartbroken on what to do...-sigh-


I don't really see the problem. It's not as if you're letting them go singly. If your mother takes this kind of attitude towards your rats though, I wonder if not long down the line she'd say the rest have to go?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

totally get what your saying stace. I had a long talk with her, and this is the compromise we made. And we will be moving in the next few months and I will find a job asap and be supporting them on my own again without her help...SHE is the one who told me if I lowered my numbers she would be willing to work with me...I didn't ask her..so hopefully thats a good indication..


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

Really glad you found a solution to your problem. If for whatever reason things don't work out pm me and I will do my best to help. Good luck!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=MORE GOOD NEWS!=*

So, I have a really good update, all the way around. First and foremost, Tipsy Tails rescue lady will be here on friday to pick up 3 of my girls and my one boy. And she will keep me updated on how they are doing, and everyone will be seen on Saturday at the vet and Gus will be neutered next week for his aggression, and she will get the girls spayed once they are in a little better health. I hate to see them go, but it is what is best for them in the long run, and I know that.

On another happy note, I found out today that I will be getting a check in the mail from my former employee's pension plan..since I dont work there, they gave me the option to take my money from the account. I will recieving about 350 bucks. I have decided to keep either 2 or 3 of my girls, and 1 boy. With that money I am buying a 40lb bag of lab blocks for them, and a 50 lb bag of litter which should lat them for a few months..as well as a new hammock and some yogies. The other 200 will go in a savings account for future possible vet visits for them and a Spay for Sam in the near future. My mom has also agreed that since I am going to be buying food for them and bedding with this money..she will help me with future vet bills and with spaying Sam to be with the girls...indefinatley until we get moved and I get a job.


Im really feeling a lot bette about the situation..and am so grateful for everyones advice and understanding of my situation. And those willing to help.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

I hope your rats go to good homes.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

o, what a lot has been goin on since i was last logged in here
first off, i'm so sorry that your mum is being really horible to u
cant believe that she euthinised her cats because she didn't want them any more

sorry for all the questions but, what is your mum's mental conditions?
what meds wwas she on?
i'm really curious 
if its too personal tell me to stop asking questions and go run the rats or something
second i'm glad that u got some money in the mail, at least they can be fed for a fue months and have nice clean cage too
thurd, i hope u manage to get a job soon and everything falls in to place with out trubble
and that u can get away from your mum before she does real damage to u somehow


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=GOOD UPDATE=*

Holy sh*t, your mum is insane '' Aren't there any laws on this? I mean in the animal welfare act 2006 it says you need to be able to provide veterinary care/food/adiquate shelter for your animals so you should have been able to have them taken off you by the RSPCA or something. Also, Im pretty sure it says in there that 'your mum cannot kill your pets', but not in as many words =x If she was seriously threatening their lives and refusing to take them to the vets (or is doing so with any other animals) then, sorry, but she should be reported for it as she is obviously unfit to keep any pets ''

Also, wouldnt any organisations have helped you? I'm sure if you explained the situation and said you wanted OUT of there then someone would have helped, then again you live in a completely different place from me and I'm not really an expert on these things. Its just that a friend of mine is jobless and is managing to live in a not-so-shabby shared house just off the doll (sp?) alone..

Anyway, I'm really glad things are working out for you now. Seriously. It looked pretty **** desperate for a while there XD I'm also glad that you now have money! I hope that you can get out from under your mum really soon, and I bet that your babies will get adopted into lovely families n__n


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=not so good update..=*

eh, things are not going as planned . The lady from the rescue wasn't able to make it today. I spoke to her on the phone but she is sending me some medicine and some food in overnight mail..and my other AWESOME friend *chicklet 1503* set up a little care package and sent it out for me today too (thankies!!). My mom finally broke down and bought them some food...all the pet store had was Kaytee food..which I know isn't very good..but right now its better then nothing..

I found another rescue that is closer to me, but I'm not very confident. They don't wanna take the 2 girls to the vet, just treat them at home with meds they have, but I really feel they need to be seen by a vet-not just treated at home. And they also want me to give them all my cages, which I can't really do right now..and my mom is kinda mad to have to drive somewhere..so we'll see whats going on. And thanks again to everyone!...If anyone wants to help out..I need a rat train between Michigan and NE Ohio..if you think you can help..PLEASE contact me!


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

littlematchstick...if the rescue lady doesnt work out, have you tried petfinder.com?? they are a big online organization that helps home every kind of animal you can think of, from rats to scorpions to horses to dogs. you give them your location and your rats' information, and people looking for rats in your area contact you. i hope this helps??? I'm so so sorry you're going through this...i know you just want the best for your ratties, and it bothers me to hear that somebody's trying to do this to you. i hope everything turns out ok. i thought my mom was bad lol....


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

In your case I would first take care of you and put the rats in rescue and not put any money into them any longer. Yogies, etc and a large bag of food is way too much money that you cannot miss out on, right now. 
I would call a shelter for abused women as you are reading this because that is what you are, "only" the perpetrator is your mother here. They will be able to get you on your feet.
You cannot put your rats first. I know many of you would be upset by me saying this but I think you need to come first. 
Some shelters (human shelters) will allow pets, so you might check there or ask a humane society for help. 
You cannot afford to live two more months with this "mother", not a day even.
So get the h*** out of there, rats and all.


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

I have to say, I agree with begoodtoanimals...that would be the absolute best thing for you to do right now. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

without putting ALL of my personal business out here...I will say..I know what you are saying and I agree to some extent. But this situation is FAR more complicated then I can explain. And yes a lot of what my mom does is wrong..a very large percent of it. It's going to sound like I'm making excuses for her..but I do love my mom...and she needs help. She is handicapped and has mental issues *obviously*..and as much as she makes me life a living **** sometimes..I don't feel that I can just abandon her. It's very hard for me to explain this who situation in this little tiny box. I KNOW that I need to get out of here..believe me. And I know this situation isn't healthy for me. BUT I also don't feel that walking out is the right choice either. Right now I do need to do what's best for myself AND my animals. And this might not make sense to anyone, but my rats are important to me in a lot of ways. They are like *therapy animals* for me. They have been there for me when people have failed me...and some of you Im sure understand that. I am still in the process of finding a way to get some of my kids to the rescue lady..and a few people have either offered or DID send me food and litter to help take care of my kids for the time being. And the rescue lady is sending me some medicine for my sick girls as well. I really am doing the best I can in this situation..and I hope that some of you can understand that right now I feel like I'm making the best decision, even if you don't agree with it. And I do appreciate the support and your thoughts and opinions, even if they aren't what I want to hear..


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

First I thought you were talking about your kids (human kids). I don't think that you are making healthy decisions. As long as you "protect" your mother you both are crippled.
You need human help, your rats cannot give you what you need.
I know that you don't agree but this was my final attempt to help you. You always have a choice. There is a road to a happiness.


----------



## tipsytails (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

Hi everyone. I have agreed to take in the 3 girls and one boy. But I could not make it out on Friday as originally anticipated. With my two boys starting school next week, it's going to be a bit difficult logistically to make the 8 hour round trip trek to pick up the rats.

I'm in Dearborn, MI and am more than willing to travel 2 hours to pick them up. If anyone can help us with a rattie train, it would be very, very much appreciated.

I'm going to take in all 4 rats to be evaluated by our vet at Caputo Animal Hospital in Dearborn, Heights. And all 4 will be spayed / neutered as soon as they are well enough to go through with the procedures. I even have a QT home lined up for them while they are ill.

Please let me know if anyone can help out with the transport. I've crossposted this at Goosemoose and the petfinder shelter's forum.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

I wish you luck with this. I am from Cleveland, OH but moved out of state only three weeks ago, otherwise I would have loved to have helped you out with transport. I'm sorry I'm not there. Hats off to all who have lent a helping hand and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

I hope you manage alright. I know how you feel, my mother is unkind to me too, and my only freind is my romeo. he has always been there for me. I'm sorry for what youre going through, hugs to you from all of us.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY-please help!=NOT SO GOOD UPDATE=*

well...things are not going well...one of my girls died today..I REALLY want them to get to the rescue before this happens again. Jackie is very very sick and will likely follow in CC's footsteps very soon if she is not seen by a vet...so I will ask again PLEASE if anyone can help get my girls from Ohio to Michigan..even if its a short distance..I would be very appreciative...I can't stand the thought of watching another one of my girls die while I cant do anything about it ..


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

well, my 2 girls and boy left about 25 mins ago to a rescue. I miss them terribly  and wish it didn't have to be this way. She is going to have Gus neutered and Jackie on some good meds and test her for possible heart problems and treat her for her URI. This sucks SO bad..but I'm glad they can be somewhere where they are taken care of and get the vet care that they need..

Also a personal update: I am going to be moving out of here in January when I go back to school.--all my furry kids will be coming with me. I am garunteed my job back at the University I attend..in the mean time I am currently looking for a job to get my finances in order and prepared to move. Another friend of mine has also graciously offered to order me some food online and have it sent to me...so yeah..just thought you all might want to know whats going on..thanks for all the support and understanding..


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

Great to hear things are looking up. Keep us posted especially if you run into any more problems or need food ect.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

i know you miss your girls...but i am so happy to hear that things are looking up.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

good luck for the future xxx hope all goes well xxx


----------

